# more wood!



## hammerlogging (Jul 8, 2012)

*help wanted-more wood!*

Well folks, the fact is, i need help getting more wood on the ground (i.e. timberfaller). In addition to the SUPER DUDE I am hoping to have join me and my endeavors (you know who you are!), I need more help. Whether its someone shut down for fire who wants to try some beautiful eastern side timber for a month or 2, or someone looking for something longer term, especially if they wouldn't mind helping on some rigging or equipment operating every once in a while....

If any of you folks have an idea of someone, let me know.

thank you.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow! I would love too! Only wish I was near you more though!


----------



## q-tip jr (Jul 8, 2012)

Me and Lenny and Clyde would love to help you out, little far to travel, I'm in the Asheboro area Seagrove actually and a **%#@ Yankee at that- just sat out 10 days and not a whole lot on the horizon... couple pics of what we just finished.... good luck hunting - did your help mutiny in the heat?


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 8, 2012)

q-tip jr said:


> Me and Lenny and Clyde would love to help you out, little far to travel, I'm in the Asheboro area Seagrove actually and a **%#@ Yankee at that- just sat out 10 days and not a whole lot on the horizon... couple pics of what we just finished.... good luck hunting - did your help mutiny in the heat?



No mutiny, just some added demand. More than I can do myself, plus I'd like a little time off for a new little guy joining the family.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jul 9, 2012)

hammerlogging said:


> No mutiny, just some added demand. More than I can do myself, plus I'd like a little time off for a new little guy joining the family.



Congrats on the little guy coming into the family


----------



## mdavlee (Jul 9, 2012)

Good to hear Joe. I guess it's good to be that busy in one way and another little one makes you not want to work. I've only got the one and hate going back to work.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 21, 2012)

just a reminder, if you're a turn key faller with a little sense a lot of pride in your work, I'd sure appreciate a hand! This does actually pay.


----------



## forestryworks (Jul 21, 2012)

I'll give a bump for ole Joe here.

I've been wanting to work with him for a while, but my academic affairs have kept me corralled these last few years.

However, Joe is more than a timber faller, he's excellent on the applied silviculture of eastern hardwood forestry and knows his stuff on the layouts. Plus, you'll get some of the nice big trees back east, especially the yellow-poplar.

Surely there's gotta be someone here who wants to try a new cutting venue for a change.

Hope you find a hand, Joe!


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 22, 2012)

I've found some candidates locally, but I would like it if someone excellent had a interest in trying a new place, or had some sort of seasonal layoff, or an interest in moving, never know, so I've thrown it out there.


----------



## SAW (Jul 28, 2012)

How far west are you in NC?


----------



## hammerlogging (Jul 29, 2012)

work can pretty much be any direction 100 miles from Asheville.


----------



## bitzer (Jul 30, 2012)

All right dammit I'm in! 

Joe ya got room for me, the wife, and 5 kids at your place for a while? They eat a lot and make a lota noise! Make sure ya stock plenty of brats, beer, and cheese in the fridge too! 

Hope all is well with you and your new editon! Christ my latest is 5 weeks old already. Where does the time go? Wish I lived a little closer. I'd love to work them hills down there!


----------



## Greg West (Jul 30, 2012)

hammerlogging said:


> work can pretty much be any direction 100 miles from Asheville.



I have been trying to contact you for 2 weeks but can't figure out how the PM system works. Self-employed graduate forester[Auburn '73] and small logging contractor[since '99]. Have a son in Knoxville and daughter and son in Atlanta. Wouldn't mind relocating to higher elevations at least for summers. Contact information available on my website  | 

Thanks,

Greg West


----------



## hammerlogging (Jun 25, 2013)

what do you know! about 2 weeks earlier this year!

Yup, need more wood on the ground ASAP if anybody fits the job.....


let me know.


----------



## q-tip jr (Jun 25, 2013)

real glad for you, I've been idle for over 7 months.....


----------



## JakeG (Jun 25, 2013)

Wish I had the background/experience you're after.. I've got 5 weeks off. 

Hope you find someone!


----------



## EricNY (Jun 25, 2013)

If I wasn't under contract until January at my current job and had some more experience I'd be down in a heartbeat!


----------

